# Tin Brook - Sept 2011



## PaulPowers (Sep 19, 2011)

> Tin Brook
> The Tin Brook is a culverted stream which runs under the town centre emptying into the river underneath Merseyway. It was used to supply water to, amongst other places, Mr Thomas Ross' Weaving and Spinning Factory in Adlington Square and had at that time (1822) a fall of twenty feet which turned his water wheel. The name comes from the tinmen who had workshops on the banks of the brook.



Originally the plan was to head down Cookie Culvert but the tiny infall looked like a bit of a stoop so we headed to Tin Brook.

First thing Iv'e got to say is this is a fantastic culvert that runs direct under stockport and as it runs under the brewery it smells amazing.

There are loads of features and brick porn.

The only reason we left a bit sharpish was when we looked out of a hole to see the building above being demolished and that there were workmen literally 2 inches away from us. Time to GTFO!

























































Will defiantly head back soon


----------



## johno23 (Sep 19, 2011)

You just never know what is beneath your feet,nice find

Nicely captured,true culvertage of brick and stone


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 19, 2011)

was a bit hairy looking out of a hole to see workmen and a JCB


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 19, 2011)

nice shots looks interesting


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2011)

I LOVE photo 4, that's excellent.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2011)

Still in love with your reports, they get better every time. Fave has to be the lot up side infall.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 20, 2011)

As you say amazing Brick porn there and photo 4 looks like it is pouring gold.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 20, 2011)

night crawler said:


> As you say amazing Brick porn there and photo 4 looks like it is pouring gold.



there is a brewery above


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 20, 2011)

Really like this!

Excellent photos


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful old brick and great shots...love your lighting. Excellent stuff.


----------



## smiler (Sep 21, 2011)

As I believe I may have mentioned before, you are of course nuts, but your pics continue to be amazing, and I enjoy looking, so maybe you might delay seeking psychiatric help for awhile, Thanks.
Stay Safe.
K


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 22, 2011)

In the words of Anton LaVey -"I might be crazy but I'm not stupid"


----------



## twiggy123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Some really good pictures here


----------

